# A3, 1.8Turbo quattro (+400 hp project) questions



## jordie (Feb 23, 2018)

hello, i am cerruntly working on my A3 1800CC turbo 20V quattro.
but im having diffuculties with figuring out what thickness i need to use for the head gasket.
so i made a list with the parts i already installed and still need to install/buy and like to know you're oppinions.

greets jordie

*List pieces 1.8T A3 8L Quattro*​engine code : aqa

in the engine : 

*
already installed *:

-VW H-Beam Conrods 144x20mm Integrated engineers (riffle drilled)
-1.8T Sports Valve Springs Set SUPERTECH (for higher rpm)
-1.8T ACL + Calico Race conrod bearings
-arp conrod bolts
-cilinder's are honed + New piston rings,...

*still to do :*

-1.8T INCONEL exhaust valves SUPERTECh or Ferreea
-1.8T RACE Oilpump BAR-TEK® (25 % more flow), new chain + tensioner
-crankshaft bearings race ACL
-Race Thrust Washers
-1.8T RACE Cylinderheadgasket BAR-TEK
( 0,70mm – 0,91mm – 1,14mm – 1,68mm – 1,30mm – 1,92mm – 1,42mm – 2,13 mm– 2,34mm – 3,05mm – 3,56mm), which thicknes would i require?
-1.8T RACE headbolts Kit ARP 

outside the engine:

*already installed : *

1.8T Race timing belt high performance KIT :
(-Gates Racing timing belt
-Mechanical belt tensioner (kit)
-High torque crank pully (kit)
-Bolt for crank sprocket ARP
-Bolt for cam gear ARP) 
-single mass flywheel : 4,3 kg
-Sachs Performance Druckplatte (883082000827)
-NRC clutch ( 550NM)
-audi tt 225pk 6 gear gearbox + haldex
-Miltek 3 inch catback system
-k&n sport airfilter

*still to do:
*

-630ccm Injectors kit Siemens Deka 
-Fuel pressure regulator 4 bar Bosch 
-VW & Audi Upgrate Fuelpump 500hp BAR-TEK (4 Bar)
-Garrett GT3076WG Race (- Turbine A/R 64 or 86
- Compressor A/R 60
- Inlet/outlet wheel size 76/57mm
- Dual bearing for very fast response
- Up to 500 hp
 - incl. internal Wastegate 1,8 bar
- for 1,8-3,0l 4 cyl. engines
- T25 flange only )

-exheast manifold T25 (Flens langs onder)
-intercoolerkit 1.8T : Alu 550x180x65mm 
-3 inch downpipe
-Forge blow off diverter Valve
-Haldex 50/50 power plug in (or keep haldex rerguler?)


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Jordie, stuur mij even een PM met je 06-nummer, dan kan ik je wat tips geven!!


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Jordie.


----------

